# Emperor and Primarchs



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but it's so epic (imo) it should be posted every day. I didn't create this, but someone posted it on the Regicide forums and I had to share. Just brilliant. Should be made in to official art work and sold. 










Not sure which is my favourite on there. Vulcan cracks me up, little pyromaniac right there, Jagheti is cool, Lion killing Picachu, Peturabos face at knocking down Dorns castle wall. Just Brilliant.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fulgrim reminds me of the 'blow dry my hair' line in the song Back to the Motor League by Propagandhi.

It isn't the first time I've seen this image but it is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

That's incredible :biggrin:

Yea I think I like Perturabo too. I was looking at them all clockwise from the top so I didn't notice what he was aiming at until I made it round to 9 o'clock :laugh:

I'm annoyed about Alpharius and Guilliman. Ah well, Angron will sort him out eventually


----------

